# Basics on Using Own Wood



## endo129 (Feb 21, 2016)

My mom has some apple trees that she has either trimmed or cut down and I'm wanting to put the wood to good use. My question is, what are the basics I need to know about using wood I didn't buy in a store?

My understanding is that it should be dry for at least a year. By Dry, I'm assuming that means dead/cut from the tree and not out of the weather, correct?

I see that it's ok to leave the bark on, but its loos to go ahead and pull it off.

What about things like mosses and fungus type growths (mushroom like things) I assume these are no good and I want them out/bark removed? What about the wood underneath if the bark has these on it? Is there any reason to be concerned?

Thanks!


----------



## four20 (Feb 21, 2016)

Seasoning wood is an art, and each wood will age differently. Most of the kitchens we maintain that use wood have to buy from a vendor that kiln dries the wood to call it food grade. DHEC regulates what they can use, but in the end it does help ensure no nasties like bugs or fungus can be present.


----------



## jeff 1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Smaller the splits or chunks the faster it will cure. Other then that time will depend on how where and environment. Could speed it up with heat. A few people like to use wood like Apple when still green.

 I would get rid of the fungus and what not and anything rotten.


----------

